# Three New Dragons!



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright... I just came back from Big Al's with my mom. And she said she would buy me any three dragons of my choice. (Instead of going to the breeder's next weekend... this was much cheaper as well!)
I swear, I was in Heaven for that hour spent in there. :lol:
Ok- Here are No Name 1 and No Name 2. I am planning on breeding them, and maybe breed Spiridion to one of their fry. When I was emptying some of the water from the female's bag, she decided to jump out, and she almost fell down the drain! I had to pick her up and put her in, but she's acting normal. A tough little cookie :wink: (Her color is more turquoise than green.)









































Annnd here is my favorite out of the three I chose. I just love him. Never seen a white butterfly dragon before. He's a teeny guy, too. He kinda ripped his fins, but they'll grow back fine, I hope. 
This is Felix!


























Edit: Annnd can anyone help me with tail-types? They don't really seem like VT's.... Help please.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You sure picked out some beautiful fish!! lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Very, very purty! I love the first one.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Youre female might be a halfmoon, I think no name male is a halfmoon, and felix (awesome fish!) is a double tail. :nicefish:


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you guys  They're settling in great already. Eating like pigs too XD
I don't think Felix is a DBT tho... that's just a rip in his fin. And I know for sure that the male isn't a HM. I've seen him spread his tail completely.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Ah! Gorgeous! I don't think you can comprehend how jealous I am right now! lol I'd love to have a dragon, but I never see them here! Anyway they're beautiful, and you're very lucky to have found them!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

They look like delta and super deltas to me


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, jeez, why didn't I think of that. XD I forgot to check the tail chart everytime I usually do when I get bettas that's tails are a little different. Thank you! Otherwise I wouldn't have checked (or known.)

Ooh, and I've named the male Nix and the female Peg. (for now.)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Female is a HM

First male is a delta

Second male is a SD or a HM even, if you could get pics of him flaring, that'd be great!! 

Gorgeous fishies!!!


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful. I wish they had fish like that at pet stores where I live.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow. They're gorgeous! I agree about the tail types: halfmoon, and two deltas.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone  
Thanks guys, now I know the tail-types. Felix is one of those fishies who is shy and runs away at the mirror, so I'm going to wait a little bit. He's a very shy fish.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am soo jealous! You picked out some beautiful bettas there!
And about the tail types I agree. Halmoon,and 2 deltas.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you  They were over-priced though.  But, I guess, that's Big Als', and much cheaper than ordering from a breeder.

Oh, and I've named the purple/red male Horatio, and the female Maisie.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I want!There so awesome!


----------

